# PG-1070 10sp cassette 12-28



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

SRAM says 12-28 is available yet I can't seem to find one anywhere. Does this cassette exist ?


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

fun2none said:


> SRAM says 12-28 is available yet I can't seem to find one anywhere. Does this cassette exist ?


Hhhmmm I don't think it exists... yet... I spent quite a bit of time looking for deals on this cassette and have never seen that one. Maybe they'll come out with it soon. Or maybe it's another sram website glitch. They have quite a few little mistakes on there.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

I talked to my LBS and they don't think it'll be out 'til sometime around Interbike (mid-late September).

They didn't seem like they knew for sure though, so who knows. It is strange that it's up on SRAM's website and there's no supply as of yet. 


/ IRD already makes a 12-28, but I'm not a fan of the 15-17 jump they have in it.
.


----------



## eurotruck (Jul 8, 2009)

*Update?*

Have been waiting and looking and contacting SRAM and, and, and........

Anyone have any news on this cassette? SRAM continues to be of no help, saying simply to wait.

May have to do 11-28, but I wanted to check on the 12-28 before flinging cash.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

IRD makes a 12-28 fwiw


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Tried to order one when I bought my new bike in September 2010, but was told it was made of unobtainium. Went with a Dura Ace 12-27 instead.


----------

